# What recipes can i make?



## StompieZA (29/8/17)

Hi All,

Okay so im all out of ideas and probably have the equivalent of writers block lol.

What recipes can i make with the following concentrates thats proper and tasty?

I have done a search on E-Liquids but most of the recipes are Strawberry cheesecake and im over it now. There are lots of unrated recipes but i dont want to make recipes for them to come out yuck.

(Blueberry) (Cap)
FW Hazelnut 
TFA Meringue 
Almond (FA)
Blueberry Cinnamon Crumble (Cap)
Bravarian cream (cap)
Bubblegum (Fruity/Juicy)
(TPA) Butterscotch 
(FW) Cake (Yellow)
(FW) Candy Watermelon 
(FW) Cappuccino V2 (Cap)
Cheesecake (Graham Crust)
(TPA) Cinnamon Danish Swirl
(Cap) Coconut
(Cap) Double Chocolate (Clear)
(TPA) Dragon Fruit
(Cap) DX Sweet Cream
(TPA) Grape Candy 
(TPA) Guava (TPA) 
Juicy Orange (Cap)
Key Lime (TPA)
Kiwi Double (TPA)
Lychee (TPA) 
Marzipan (Inawera) 
New York Cheesecake (Cap)
Peaches and Cream (Cap)
Pineapple Juicy (TPA)
Strawberry (Ripe) (TPA)
Sugar Cookie (Cap) 
Super Sweet (Cap) 
Sweetener (Ethyl Maltol/EM)
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA)
Vanilla Custard v1 (Cap) 
Vanilla Shisha (Inawera) 
Vanilla Swirl (TPA) 
Vienna Cream (FA)

Please help a fellow vaper as i really need some good juice again to get back into vaping as im starting to loose hope here and dont want to end up buying juice again as its expensive.

Tried and tested recipes will be awesome and if i need to buy one concentrate for a recipe posted, then i dont mind but dont want to have to buy several

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (29/8/17)

Here are a couple of recipes that looks good ? anyone tried these?

*Sinnamon Cookie Kustard*
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/419562/Sinnamon Cookie Kustard

*Fog Mafia Vendetta [clone]*
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/382627/Fog Mafia Vendetta [clone]

*butterscotch cream *
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/334980/butterscotch cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (29/8/17)

What do you like? Bakery? Dessert? Fruit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (29/8/17)

Glytch said:


> What do you like? Bakery? Dessert? Fruit?



Hi Glytch, I prefer Bakery and desert but dont mind fruity. 

I have now added Blueberry custard and Mothers Unicorn Milk and Vampire Blood too my recipes i can make as well.

Custards and cookie type juices are great. I LOVE NY cheesecake and Grahams crust

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (29/8/17)

Made a batch of this Blueberry Custard a while ago:

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1348968/Cubchoo Custard

First week it was horrible, second week it was 'meh' , now on the third week of steeping it is glorious. I subbed 50/50 of fresh and vanilla swirl instead of whipped cream. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (29/8/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Made a batch of this Blueberry Custard a while ago:
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1348968/Cubchoo Custard
> 
> ...



Thank you Eisenhorn. I will most probably sub the Blueberries with the two blueberries i have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tank88 (29/8/17)

Sinnamon Cookie Kustard is really good after about a 6 to 8 week steep. 



StompieZA said:


> Here are a couple of recipes that looks good ? anyone tried these?
> 
> *Sinnamon Cookie Kustard*
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/419562/Sinnamon Cookie Kustard
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (29/8/17)

Tank88 said:


> Sinnamon Cookie Kustard is really good after about a 6 to 8 week steep.



Awesome! Then ill make that tonight so that the steep can begin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tank88 (29/8/17)

StompieZA said:


> Awesome! Then ill make that tonight so that the steep can begin!



Try this, slightly less cinnamon. I actually prefer this over the original recipe. 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/644850/Sinnamon Cookie Kustard V2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/8/17)

A flyer recipe off the top of my head which I think may work:

5% Sugar Cookie CAP (cookie goodness, you can even take it to 6%)
1.5% Vanilla Swirl TFA (bring out more vanilla in the flavour)
0.5% Meringue TFA (sugar cookie is not all that sweet, but I do not like overly sweet, so just to top it up - you can exchange this for the Butterscotch if you like more sweetness)
0.5% Bavarian Cream CAP (creamy buttery additive)
1% Vanilla Custard CAP (because it is just so damn good and will go well here, will enhance the sugar cookie)
1% Cake Yellow FW (adds some moistness and will support the sugar cookie)
OPTIONAL:
2% Vanilla Shisha (if you want to go more vanilla style)
OR:
2% Cappuccino (if you want to have your cookie and dunk it in coffee - note that I have never used this variant, so you may want to bump it up to 4% judging by the comments in ELR)

Steep at least 2 weeks, preferably 3 - 4.

Actually this looks so good I may make it myself just for the hell of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/8/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> A flyer recipe off the top of my head which I think may work:
> 
> 5% Sugar Cookie CAP (cookie goodness, you can even take it to 6%)
> 1.5% Vanilla Swirl TFA (bring out more vanilla in the flavour)
> ...



Thanks alot! This does sound really good!! Im definitely making this!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/8/17)

Only a pleasure. As I said, it was top of my head while looking at your ingredients, so not tried and tested, but I did put some thought into it, so it should turn out well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

